# Help: Dome Light



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

i just broke the dome light (door light) in my sentra. i want to replace it with a blue light bulb now. i need to know what size bulb i need because all the bulb says is A12V10W. if anyone could help me out, i'd appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

you can take the bulb to an auto parts store,match it up and know the model #,then you can order the blue one.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

Or go to www.tirerack.com and check out the super white bulbs... $15 kinda expensive but it will make a difference on the light inside the car.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Check out www.importintelligence.com


----------

